# Problem with GTR



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

A problem has started with my 09 GTR, about 3 weeks ago I pulled out to pass a car and as I gently applied the throttle it suddenly held back (cut out) I lifted the throttle and it accelerated fine with the next try, I never thought much about it but it did the same again today, there was nothing lit up on the dash, will it show up on the engine management diagnostic machine, can I get it checked for faults at any Nissan dealer or has it got to be a HPC ? 
Has anybody any idea what the fault could be ?
Thanks Graham


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

It all started just after I had the steering lock recall done, could it be that?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It all started just after I had the steering lock recall done, could it be that?


Could be a number of things, best take it back to the dealer who did the SL recall work, or get the fault code from the ECU and ask an indy what is causing it.

How to get fault code is on a thread here somewhere with my name on it, also posted by Charles Charlie.

Let me know if you would find it useful and I'll PM it to you.

Satan.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Satan said:


> Could be a number of things, best take it back to the dealer who did the SL recall work, or get the fault code from the ECU and ask an indy what is causing it.
> 
> How to get fault code is on a thread here somewhere with my name on it, also posted by Charles Charlie.
> 
> ...


Satan could you pm it to me please. Graham


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Satan could you pm it to me please. Graham


Sent mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Funily mine has started doing the same after a service at NHPC which included steering lock recall checked knock readings as I'm stage 2 cobb never had any probs before service so be interested in outcome will check fault codes tommorrow if there are any ill let you know


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

This is what is logged on my engine management unit,
Fault code po613 transmission control unit processor ,
po607 control unit , function restricted, will ring Middlehurst and see what's the score.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Just contacted Middlehurst and they are getting the car recovered FOC even thoe the car is out of warranty,


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Problems sound like issues with an ECU or voltage.

Could literally be due to a dying battery, low voltage but more likely ECU issue. 

P0607 if ECU issue would in my opinion cause the P0613 to flag up. I'd bank on it being 1 issue rather than 2 separate issues and reckon it'll be the ECU causing the issue.


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Graham

Can you tell me how you checked the fault codes? Have just checked mine with my Cobb niss 005 and it says there are no faults? but cut out still occurring on partial throttle. Did you check your the manual way or with a cobb?

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tim since you have a Cobb, datalog your car and recreate the issue. Then email it to Ben or post up on Nagtroc and get an opinion of where te issue lies.

You may have a loose bit of pipework pre turbo which would be my guess.


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Charlie

Thanks for the quick reply. Trouble is it never did it before I had the steering lock recall. Doesn't look like the cobb can read the code PO613 or P0607 though I could be wrong. I will try the data log but the problem seems to be intermittent. Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Tim since you have a Cobb, datalog your car and recreate the issue. Then email it to Ben or post up on Nagtroc and get an opinion of where te issue lies.
> 
> You may have a loose bit of pipework pre turbo which would be my guess.


Hii Tim
Took it down to my mates garage and they plugged in there diagnostic machine

Graham


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

How much fuel did you have in the tank? could possibly be fuel surge, if less than 1/4 tank etc, but then diags code should reflect that..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Full tank of fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Car is now at Miidlehursts, they have looked at the fault that is logged and referred it back to Nissan, now here's the interesting bit, they want the gearbox that has had the latest software programmed in by Litchfield put back to the old softwear to rule out any problems it may have caused, they have tightened the battery leads and some loose clips on the air hoses, so I will see how it goes before we revert the softwear back to standard, Litchfield said they will put the old softwear back if needed.

Graham


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Car is now at Miidlehursts, they have looked at the fault that is logged and referred it back to Nissan, now here's the interesting bit, they want the gearbox that has had the latest software programmed in by Litchfield put back to the old softwear to rule out any problems it may have caused, they have tightened the battery leads and some loose clips on the air hoses, so I will see how it goes before we revert the softwear back to standard, Litchfield said they will put the old softwear back if needed.
> 
> Graham


Nissan said the same thing to me when mine went in and I had gearbox issues. 

When they did the relearn it bent shift forks that then snapped inside the box.

After that they drained the oil, took pictures of metal all in the oil and box and said they wouldn't do warranty work.

Handing me back a car that had a minor issue (solenoid) to begin with that was drivable to a car that had no oil in the gearbox and metal everywhere.

I lost my car for 12+ weeks after than, ironically same time of year your having problems now.


----------

